# Dehydrated babies



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi, i posted in the current litters section to say my mouse had given birth and its the 1st time for her and for me, so i have been worrying none stop since they were born yesterday

Now my problem is that i think they are dehydrated!
ive just checked in on them, they are all wriggling around fine but if i pinch the skin it stays up and normally to me that suggests dehydration. does that mean she's not feeding them? i have seen them latched on so does that mean she hasnt got enough milk?

im just praying to god they dont die it would break my heart, is there anything i can do?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Expect for quick handling once a day, just try to leave them alone  Mice do best left in peace to do their job. If you can see milk bands (white crescent shapes under the belly skin) then they're being fed and all is well.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

i know im trying hard to leave her to it, but she seems to wander around with them still attached and then they drop off her and she leaves them out of the nest, so i keep popping them back in. she's not really eating like normal either, ive just put some egg in for her to see if she'll eat some


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

She will have eaten all the placenta etc from the birth, so is not likely to be very hungry. As long as she is bright eyed and happy and the kitts have milk bellies, don't worry


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

right i panicked yesterday when someone said i should be able to see milk bellies and i couldnt, im not quite sure what im looking for?


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

just looks like a light sploge on their bellys... don't worry! If you keep going in their the mum will stress out, if you see a baby out of the nest i guess you could put it back but she should do that herself. Mine got confused when i took them away and then offered them back to her and she just wandered off and left it somewhere :lol: so i put it back myself


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

im just gonna have to try to calm down a bit and let her get on with it. as long as theres nothing i should be doing for her/them?


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

My girls love either bread or cheerios soaked in Kitten replacement milk. (KMR)
That almost always helps them keep up with the babies. If she seems stressed you can tape up dark construction paper in the corner where she is nesting. That might make her feel a little more secure.
I have a picture of a good milk band too that might help.

It's blurry because I had to enlarge it, but it gives you the idea.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

ah thanks for that, yes they are doing fine now


----------

